# Mosso Bike! Where Can we Find it??



## noel_biker (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Guys!!! Alam nyo ba kung san makakabili ng mosso frame dito sa pilipinas?? gusto ko kasi masubukan kung maganda ba.. salamat po :thumbsup:


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Pards, you're probably asking the wrong forum. Kung taga-Pinas ka, you probably need to go here (www.pinoymtbiker.org/ Sorry Francis! ). =P

Pero if you're looking for Mosso or any cheap frame from China, punta ka sa Quiapo (I forget which street but it's just right next to the pedestrian overpass). There are several bike shops there selling these frames.


----------



## pnoy (Mar 2, 2009)

I googled Mosso and i found 4 for sale on sulit dot com dot ph. Check them out and maybe meet up with the sellers.


----------



## StanSuarez (Jul 12, 2011)

I've also seen a lot of sellers on Ebay. You'll have to deal with shipping charges though since most of them were not in the Philippines.


----------



## JantheMan (Nov 16, 2011)

*Mosso bikes distributor*

My Bro go to pasay... mosso has an authorized distributor there...
go to the mosso website and look @ the distributors in south east asia(Philippines)


----------



## Mondy (Jun 12, 2006)

Local distributor for Mosso is located in Cartimar Pasay, Manila, its beside Ross Cycle shop at Leveriza Street, sorry forgot the name


----------



## jv_navelino (Apr 16, 2016)

anyone knows how much is mosso falcon 3 frame?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------

